
Show HN: AWS Re:Invent 2018 Event Catalog – Only Show Available Events - orangepenguin
https://gist.github.com/jensenak/5ec3be368f23b0ada48b11b2f9eb5644
======
orangepenguin
The sole purpose of this is to help eliminate some of the pain for people
attending re:Invent. The scheduling interface isn't great. I did this for
myself and thought I'd share.

